# Help me expand the drive in my TiVo to overcome the LBA48 limitation.



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

As you can see by my signature, I have a Sony SVR-3000 with a 160GB weaknees drive. Unfortunately, only about 145 hours are available on the drive due to the LBA48 limitation.

I am looking for a way to expand the LBA48 kernel(?), so my TiVo will recognize the full 160GB. I would like to do this as painless as possible (ie. without losing my recordings, SP's, or WL's). A secondary goal would be for me to have a backup of my SVR3000 image on a CD (just in case).

In another thread, it was recommended that I come here to search for help, and the limited advice that was given to me was to use MFStools 2.0, expansion option. However, I have looked around and I am a bit confused by all of the options (MFStools, WinMFS, etc. etc.).

So, what is the easiest way to accomplish my goal? Again, I am looking to expand the capacity of the current drive, *not* replace the drive with a larger drive. Thanks.

The other thread is located here...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=393241


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo OS ( presumably you have at least 7.1), will have LA48. Sice you have already expanded, your only option is to stretch the aded partition. I think mfslive o winmfs can do it, otherwise you need to re-image using an LBA48 capable tools disc.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

classicsat said:


> The TiVo OS ( presumably you have at least 7.1), will have LA48.


Yes, I have 9.3. So why did the drive not automatically expand to the full capacity once I received 7.1 or later? I know that is a real basic question, but if LBA48 is part of 9.3 then why does the drive not recognize?



> Sice you have already expanded, your only option is to stretch the aded partition. I think mfslive o winmfs can do it, otherwise you need to re-image using an LBA48 capable tools disc.


I looked at both mfslive and winmfs. I am having trouble telling the difference between the two. Is Winmfs a newer version? Based on what I was looking at, should I be using Winmfs - mfsadd?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It doesn't know to expand capacity. As far as the software knows, it still is the stock capacity.

Winmfs works on Windows, mfslive is its own Linux boot disc.

Ithink a beta version of MFSLive might have the tool needed to expand and already expanded drive.

mfsadd only adds partitions. Since you are full up of partitions, it will not work anymore.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Ithink a beta version of MFSLive might have the tool needed to expand and already expanded drive.


Ok thanks for your help classicsat. Unfortunately, I think I am in over my head here since I am not familiar with MFSLive. Since there does not seem to be a straightforward way to gain those precious 23GB I may just leave it alone for now. It really is not worth too much effort just to gain such a small amount of space. The next time I need to upgrade that drive, I will just throw a large drive in.


----------

